# Your favorite "look"



## TheMunchkin (Oct 18, 2008)

I noticed that different breeders have looks that has evolved in the past few years since I was just brand new on this site. So I was wondering, if money was not a barrier, whose "look" do you most prefer?


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

My tastes have evolved faster than the looks! 
When I started searching for a malt, I wanted the classic baby doll face, and so bought my Rocco from Bonnie. 
Now, the more I have seen pictures and read about so many different dogs here on the forum, I don't have a favorite. 
I love the rescues with uneven pigment that have big grins at finally being in a loving home. I love the oldsters that have so much more love to give and have gentleness shining behind their eyes. Any puppy, tiny, on the large size, odd ears, light eyes, cotton hair, I don't care. They are all beautiful. Give me a dog with the classic malt sweetness, that's all I look for now!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i agree with bonsmom , i love them all , but im partial to teeny lil playful pups ... aww if i could i would have a house full of fluffs.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't care about "look". All I care about is "health".


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I go for personality first, looks, second. I personally prefer the classic Maltese head and muzzle and about 4-6 pounds in weight/size. I really like the looks of both my dogs, but more importantly, I like their personalities.


----------



## TheMunchkin (Oct 18, 2008)

I agree with everyone here. I would be very worried if someone would take looks over health.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Have to agree here with a healthy dog first and foremost! But having said that, I prefer the more classic Maltese look. Not too tiny and not too big. Nice head and muzzle of modest length. I am not so keen on the extreme "babydoll" features.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

First would be the health of the dog, second would be personality and then third would be the look. I know in looks i still prefer the shorter muzzle with the wide set eyes, but not so wide set that the eyes look to be on the side of the face and would like the pup to be on the smaller side of the standard.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I like the look of love best ... and I think all Maltese have that look. :smootch:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

MaryH said:


> I like the look of love best ... and I think all Maltese have that look. :smootch:


My favorite look is the pure adoration in Tessa's eyes as she's looking at me right now!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I prefer the baby doll faces or a shorter muzzle.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Health is a given and always comes first. I prefer a shorter muzzle but that's just meeee.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I love the baby doll faces....but I want it all....personality and beauty..

But what I've found with Ava...beauty comes with a price. Since I got her at 6 months old...everyone has automatically reached for her and she has become very shy. Probably my fault, but I thought I was socializing her....darn....darn....darn...!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

MaryH said:


> I like the look of love best ... and I think all Maltese have that look. :smootch:





maggieh said:


> My favorite look is the pure adoration in Tessa's eyes as she's looking at me right now!


Oh I couldn't agree more. Another of my favorite looks is that happy smile and look of expectation when they are wanting you to play with them.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I think it's a given that we all want good health and good temperament. I think the OP's question was just to get opinions on the _look _we like best. It doesn't relate at all to health and temperament or love .. just some fun sharing what is our ideal look.

I like a wide, cobby look .. sort of chunky (but not fat) .. short-ish nose .. not snippy. For my own Malt I like 'em larger .. at least 6 pounds.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

k/c mom said:


> I think it's a given that we all want good health and good temperament. I think the OP's question was just to get opinions on the _look _we like best. It doesn't relate at all to health and temperament or love .. just some fun sharing what is our ideal look.
> 
> I like a wide, cobby look .. sort of chunky (but not fat) .. short-ish nose .. not snippy. For my own Malt I like 'em larger .. at least 6 pounds.


Kitzel says: Aunt Sher, was that you calling me?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I like a more classic head also and I love big eyes and dark pigment. I am not a fan of snippy either but overall balance is more important than muzzle length. 

I like them bigger also - at least 5.5 lbs.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Every time I think I love a look, I see another and fall in love with that look! 
I think all of our babies are gorgeous.
I do love the baby doll look, it was new to me before SM.
And my secret fav would be a perfect, inverted triangle of symmetry of the eyes and nose.
But I love them all!
It is more the look behind the eyes, that "gets me"!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

i forgot a couple of things, inky black pigment and a nice cobby body and of course that adorable face.


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

I hate the way all the Kennel Clubs (especially the one in the UK) care so much for the looks of the dog, they don't care how much it effects a breeds health. The Cavalier King Charles Spaniel breed has so many neurological problems because it's skull is so small it can not hold it's brain. There are breeders in the UK who put Rhodesian Ridgeback PUPPIES to sleep because they don't have the ridge, meanwhile the Ridge is a mild form of Spinal Difida, so in retrospect, they are putting health puppies to sleep. Let's not forget about the "show" version German Shepherd who's spine is so deformed it cannot even walk properly.

This is not to say all breeders are like this of course I am sure many are not and many just care about health, but to participate in dog shows, the dogs must live up to standards and that's what makes these breeding careers. It is not only the UK kennel club that has these problems either.

But personally _I _have problems with breeders who pick looks that are hurting their dogs, and in turn hurting many owners in the end, over a healthy happy dog who lives a long life. That sickens me the most.

Personally, I like any look for the maltese, but I am fond of the flatter-faced ones. They're so cute. OH and I love puppy-cuts.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

k/c mom said:


> I think it's a given that we all want good health and good temperament. I think the OP's question was just to get opinions on the _look _we like best. It doesn't relate at all to health and temperament or love .. just some fun sharing what is our ideal look.


Yup! I agree!

I prefer shorter muzzle, and baby doll, or stuff animal face. I am not sure how to distinguish baby doll from stuff animal but I have heard both terms used...basically, I think it describes shorter muzzle, large round eyes look, which I just adore.

As for body, I like short, compact look. I think compact looks more stuffed animal-ish...:blush::HistericalSmiley:

As for weight, I prefer the smaller end of the standard.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

When I first looked for a Malt,I wanted tiny,but as I researched I found I like a little larger sturdier size. My friends have tiny Yorkies and you have to really watch them and lift them on everything.I find that w/ my one adoptee Rylee he's so tiny, he can't go up steps but I adore his small size,I can take him anywhere! My other girls are larger 6,7,9 pounds,Amber 18 pounds. I like knowing they can rough house a little and not get hurt. Rylee easily gets rolled and hurt so I have to watch him like hawk.
I have to admit,those rescues were always tugging at my heart more and that's where my heart lies. So many need homes that I plan to take in rescues to adopt in the future.
I've always taken dogs from shelters,my first two Malts were the first I've gotten from breeders.

Healthy and happy is what I look for. If a rescue has health issues,as long as they're comfortable ,I would take them in a heartbeat. I have a soft spot for the odsters too.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Michelle, when you are old, toothless, incontinent and "forgetful"---come to me and I will take you in!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I love all of them.

Of my 3 -- I truly perfer Lacie's head and body and she is a wonderful size at 5.5-6 lbs. Not too tiny but not too big. If I was going to show her -- the 2 things I would change are less lemon on her ears and a little more neck. But her head is my favorite of all.

Tilly - who was a rescue of sorts has a very pretty head, imho, but the nose is longer and more "snippy" than I like. In truth, I believe that Tilly has Chinese Crested Power Puff in her history. She's got very long legs and just reminds me of the look of a Chinese Crested at times.

Secret -- she is very, very cute and is my "Gidget" dog. I never think of Secret as "Beautiful" -- even in full show coat as a champion. She is "Cute". And I love her look because I really do like Bonnie's heads.

All in all, however, Lacie would be my pick of my 3 for the look I like the very best.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i like the "look" of the standard.:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I like both of these looks....:wub:

View attachment 93023


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Archie's my man!!! And how could anyone resist Ava!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Maisie is 7-7 and one half pounds. I originally wanted a smaller dog but have since changed my mind. I LOVE her size, her compactness, her neck and her head and face. She is just perfect to me. She is very outgoing, spunky, funny and sturdy! She is not a yapper. When I look at her she still melts my heart.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I always wanted a small maltese 4 maybe 5 lbs, I love the babydoll face, but I think I hit the jackpot with my Matilda, she isn't perfect in other peoples eyes, she is to me:wub: her personality is more then I could have ever dreamed for, she makes me smile everyday. I couldn't have ask for more


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I always wanted a small maltese 4 maybe 5 lbs, I love the babydoll face, but I think I hit the jackpot with my Matilda, she isn't perfect in other peoples eyes, she is to me:wub: her personality is more then I could have ever dreamed for, she makes me smile everyday. I couldn't have ask for more


Paula.....Matilda is perfect!!!! We've always know that!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I want the whole package!! Sweet and healthy is the most important!

But since we are only talking about looks here....here's what I love in the looks department:

An apple head with a nice forehead...some call it a cherry tomato head. Medium-sized round wideset eyes- not big, huge eyes. A small dark nose with a short muzzle. Ice white silky hair with nice thick tail that goes up and wags alot. And definitely on the small side for the full baby effect.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

What I love seeing on a head and, Sophia, your siggy pic is the perfect example, is matching eyes and nose leather, meaning all three are the same color and the same size. Very pretty and very balanced.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

MaryH said:


> What I love seeing on a head and, Sophia, your siggy pic is the perfect example, is matching eyes and nose leather, meaning all three are the same color and the same size. Very pretty and very balanced.


Awwww.....That is so sweet, Mary!! :wub: Probably one of the best compliments we've ever gotten-- AND I learned something new today!! Nose LEATHER. I love that!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It that patent leather or suede leather?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Cosy said:


> It that patent leather or suede leather?


I don't know....ask Mary. I'm okay as long as it's not PLEATHER. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

In terms of looks, personally I like a cute little roundish head/face, a shorter muzzle (not smashed), compact body and an upright, perky tail. I like everything to be proportional.

I don't want a smooshed up Pekingese face on a Malt and I certainly don't want a long muzzled dog. I see a lot of those- that look like a Westie or Bichon. I also don't like the 'googly' eyes look..where the eyes are wandering off in opposite directions.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ agreed..no "googly" eyes for me either.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Ahhh I love the way my Delilah looks- small, compact, but in an even way. Nice pretty head and short muzzle.Not to short, likes smash face. But a nice complete, even package. And of course the cute black button nose what wiggles, LOL I like the 4.5-5.5 lb range. I know Miss D is about 4.5, I am expecting ***** to be a little bigger, maybe 5.5 He is already bigger than what Delilah was at the same age and he does have a thicker coat. Hence he may stay in a puppy cut!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I find that I adore them all! Now, Hunter has his own unique look and I do love it so very much!

I will say that strong color on nose and lips is important to me (though I do :heart: Hunter's 2-tone nose).


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I find that I adore them all! Now, Hunter has his own unique look and I do love it so very much!
> 
> I will say that strong color on nose and lips is important to me (though I do :heart: Hunter's 2-tone nose).


YES, and so do we. . . it looks as if it has been well kissed!:wub:


----------

